# lens gallery could be easier to browse



## ScottyP (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I like the lens gallery, but it is frustrating to look through it. Even if you sort the topics by title, the lenses are out of order because the titles are not standardized. It would be easier to find what you are looking for if the titles could be all rewritten in the same format so lenses would be in a predictable manufacturer and mm length order when sorted alphabetically. I don't know if that would really do it though, because of the way zoom lens lengths contain 2 values. 

Way better still would be to just have more columns with sort-by headers. Currently you have subject, original poster, last activity. it would be very useful to add: Manufacturer. Zoom or prime. Focal length. That would really make it nice and easy to use if you could click on one of these at the top of the column and have the list sort itself on that criterion. 

Also, is the site capable of displaying more posts at once ( or all of them at once)? That would keep you from having to flip through pages, and would instead make it a much more easily-scanned single list. 

I really appreciate the site, and thanks for the work you guys do. 
Thanks.


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 5, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Also, is the site capable of displaying more posts at once ( or all of them at once)? That would keep you from having to flip through pages, and would instead make it a much more easily-scanned single list.



Yes, you can set that up in your personal user profile. "Profile" / "Look and layout" / "Messages to display per page"


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Polarhannes, for the info on displaying more messages. That is more convenient. 

I do still think that adding some additional sort-able column headings would really transform the lens gallery in a Steve Jobs "insanely great" way. This really extensive gallery is something pretty unique to Canon Rumors, as far as I know. Kind of like the side by side lens comparisons tool is a valuable unique feature of The Digital Picture site. It would be showcased better and thus valued better if it were slick and easy to use. 

It would require that the mods run it, and change it from the "posts" added on there by users into fixed posts with one rewritten title line for each lens, generated by the mods.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2013)

Even with consistent lens naming, there are over 100 topics in the Gallery. It might make sense to subgroup them - Canon zooms, Canon primes, possibly split out EF-S and/or EF-M, and 3rd party (with separate groups for Sigma, Tamron, etc., if there are enough lenses).


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow. I see the lens gallery is now divided into sub boards. This absolutely makes it a more enjoyable and useful tool! Thank you for listening!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, someone was working to do that.

CR is heading toward being more of a multi brand friendly site, hopefully we will see more organization sorted by brand at a high level.


----------

